# I need a recommendation for the best blonde hair dye?



## Emmy1 (Aug 19, 2011)

I have platinum hair, and it is in relatively good condition, but I want something a little more natural as it looks far too fake, and I don't want that look.

I have been home dying my hair for the past five years, so I have a good bit of experience with it, but I do find that dying platinum hair is one of the trickiest ones. 

I want a very light golden blonde, but I do not want it to be too dark, or have a green tint. What shades should I look for, and has anyone got recommendations of home dyes that I should use? Semi permanent or not etc..

This is my current colour: 





But the colour I want to achieve is this:





Thank you in advance.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Dragonfly (Aug 20, 2011)

The one thing I notice is that the look you desire is not one colour, but several shades blended together. - highlights and low lights.

You might want to get the initial colour change done at a salon and then do the roots yourself, when they grow in. Look for colours like light neutral blond/light golden blond/light beige blonde.


----------

